
Ancient Artists Carved Camels in Saudi Desert’s Stone - dnetesn
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/02/15/science/camels-sculptures-desert-saudi-arabia.html
======
Luc
Hard to get a sense of scale from some rocks...

~~~
rabboRubble
There was a car in the background. The images were huge.

~~~
Luc
Life size actually - the article has been changed, there's a picture with a
person in it now.

